# where do i start?



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

looking for info on a kayak for fishing.gonna be used for fishing some campgrounds and eventually the chesapeake bay (somewhat close to shore.) 

where can i learn about them, like the terms and all the technical stuff. what do i need ?

looking to spend around 400 for a used one.

oh yea im 5'7 and weight about 225lbs.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

www.kayakfishingstuff.com
for 400 bucks you might check out the Mainstream Kingfish as those in the previous did.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

whats the recommended lenght to look for?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

12-14' range are the most popular lengths and should work fine for ya.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks , so a 10fter is out of the question ?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, that all depends...

I used to have a tarpon 100 (10'). Caught plenty of fish out of it, but it had its drawbacks. Worked great for short paddles in calm waters, but you'd get wet in a hurry if it was choppy. The bow sorta busts through the waves and sprays you instead of slicing through them like a longer boat. Also storage is limited in a 10 footer versus a 12 or 14, specifically the tank well. Oh yeah, did i mention you go slower? Bottom line, i wouldnt get a 10' if you plan on taking it out into open waters over any distance. You mentioned fishing the bay so i guess it rules that out. The main reason i settled for the 100 when i bought mine was the price. I was short on cash and was anxious to hurry and buy somethin before headin to florida over xmas so i could fish. Didn't take long to realize i wanted something a hair bigger.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the info, well over the summer my use for one has changed. still for campgrounds , but more for lynn inlet then the bay now. tose guys catch fish al the time in there and thats what i want to do .


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Trust me, buy the boat once... you'll regret settling for a cheaper, smaller boat once yah get out a couple times. Try researching fishing forums, reviews, etc to get an idea of what it's all about and what's for you. Your size and height might give us a better idea at what boat would suit yah.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Do a search on kayak rigging if you're unsure of how you want it set-up. There are probably 200 forums out there with info (mostly good) on them. If you're local to VB, check out www.tkaa.org. There's good stuff there and generally, we're not schmucks.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Grommet said:


> Do a search on kayak rigging if you're unsure of how you want it set-up. There are probably 200 forums out there with info (mostly good) on them. If you're local to VB, check out www.tkaa.org. There's good stuff there and generally, we're not schmucks.


thanks for the info.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i have a chance to get a ocean kayak caper with a seat and a paddle for $250 being im 5"7 and 225lbs would this be ok? gonna use it in lakes,and lynn inlet and the bay on calm days.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> i have a chance to get a ocean kayak caper with a seat and a paddle for $250 being im 5"7 and 225lbs would this be ok? gonna use it in lakes,and lynn inlet and the bay on calm days.


Save your duckets and get one equipped for fishing. You won't be sorry. You'll just get rid of an ocean model quicker that a greasy goose turd.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea , i know but i wanna fish and its in my budget for now.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> Save your duckets and get one equipped for fishing. You won't be sorry. You'll just get rid of an ocean model quicker that a greasy goose turd.





Not trying to pick a fight here, But the little Caper is a pretty awsome boat for its size.
Its not a speed demon , but paddles surprisingly well for its short length. When I sold my T160, I took cash and a Caper. This thing looked beat to death. Cory Ruth had done a few repairs to it as well. He welded up some of the scuppers. I paddled the Caper around Lynnhaven and out to the CBBT a few times before I gave it to my son. He used it for almost 2 years after that. During that time , he paddled it every wheres, including the CBBT 1st Island, and 2-3 milles off the coast.

The Caper is very light, and its shorter length makes it ez to manage. Even with a bad lumbar, I could still one hand it on and off the truck. I carried it down quite a few steep banks to check out some new "put in" places as well.

I have paddled alot of different kayaks over the past 3 years, and I believe the Caper is perfect for Inlets, Lakes, rivers, and playing in the surf.

My biggest complaint would be the rear well, ....It will not accept a normal size milk crate. I had to get a small one from office max.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

At that price, a Caper would be a great boat to start with... only negatives are they don't allow much space for rigging. DEFINITELY a fishable boat for what you want to do. I have a Prowler 13 and love it, my only complaint is the molted in footwells and it's kind of a wet ride, but I don't care what yah paddle... the paddle is gonna get yah wet anyways. It's definitely not a slow boat, it ain't gonna keep up with that T160i but she'll make some wake. The molded footwells are functional and comfortable, but I end up steppin' on my bait when I keep 'em in the well.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Not trying to pick a fight here, But the little Caper is a pretty awsome boat for its size.
> Its not a speed demon , but paddles surprisingly well for its short length. When I sold my T160, I took cash and a Caper. This thing looked beat to death. Cory Ruth had done a few repairs to it as well. He welded up some of the scuppers. I paddled the Caper around Lynnhaven and out to the CBBT a few times before I gave it to my son. He used it for almost 2 years after that. During that time , he paddled it every wheres, including the CBBT 1st Island, and 2-3 milles off the coast.
> 
> The Caper is very light, and its shorter length makes it ez to manage. Even with a bad lumbar, I could still one hand it on and off the truck. I carried it down quite a few steep banks to check out some new "put in" places as well.
> ...





Rockstar said:


> At that price, a Caper would be a great boat to start with... only negatives are they don't allow much space for rigging. DEFINITELY a fishable boat for what you want to do. I have a Prowler 13 and love it, my only complaint is the molted in footwells and it's kind of a wet ride, but I don't care what yah paddle... the paddle is gonna get yah wet anyways. It's definitely not a slow boat, it ain't gonna keep up with that T160i but she'll make some wake. The molded footwells are functional and comfortable, but I end up steppin' on my bait when I keep 'em in the well.




thanks guys , just what i wanted to hear. yea one day ill get a larger one,but for now this will defently do. if i can put a 6ft round plastic pool in a lake when i was a kid and get to the other side im sure i can control a yak .


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> thanks guys , just what i wanted to hear. yea one day ill get a larger one,but for now this will defently do. if i can put a 6ft round plastic pool in a lake when i was a kid and get to the other side im sure i can control a yak .


What this will do is help you decide if kayak fishing is for you (of course it is, I'm just kidding), and will help you decide on the that future upgrade.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Good point Rockstar, If you want a dry ride..........stay on the couch!

Your gonna get wet on any SOT!


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

The nice thing about the Caper is you can get some of those soft-foam practice golfballs, cut them in half, and use them for scupper stops. Drier ride that way. You can't do that with the Prowler13, the scupper holes are to wide.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

do they actually make scupper plugs for the caper?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, but why dish out a couple of bucks for them when you can get them for next to nothing? Or in this case, free :>


----------



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Sot Va Sit In*

I live near DC and have been renting sit in yaks and fishing lakes. reservoirs & potomac river,

i plan on buying one this fall and would like to start fishing more in the bay or "bigger" water in general. i like the sit in cause it keeps me dry and out of sun or cold

i've only paddled a SOT once in the dead of summer, how is fishing in spring/fall...cold wet???

do you use wet suits or waders.....i would think waders would be dangerous if tipped

any suggestions???

thanks

jc


----------

